# Trades People Sought



## Kcowell (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi, I'm new to the forum, about to move to Lagos and looking for an English speaking tiler, electrician, bathroom fitter and heating engineer. Does anyone have any good reliable contacts please?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum - Most contractors speak English or will have someone available to them that will speak English and help prepare their quote to you, You should select contractors on price, ability to provide the quality you want following some checks and inspection of other work they have done of a similar nature.

Your (or their) language proficiency has nothing to do with their ability to provide a good job at a realistic price.


----------

